# Tried out my New Rome 390's today.



## Guest (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm a strict freerider (ATM) and have been using the 390's since last season. Ive noticed a lot of people complaining about that sleeve, and all I can say is that I have NEVER had a problem with it. The straps go right through the sleeves. 

I love these things.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2009)

I've done 8 days with my 390s... never had a problem with that sleeve either, not even in deep snow.

Nice review, thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## 604al (Mar 11, 2008)

I have a pair of black 08 390's with the thin leather or vinyl sleeve and have never had a problem with the ladder sleeve. My friend has a pair of 08 targas with a canvas sleeve and he occasionally has problems with either that sleeve blocking the ladder from tightening or the ratchet itself getting caught underneath the sleeve. I also have a pair of the 09 390's and am having the same problems, and this is to the point where i'm debating if i should just cut them off. I also had that forward lean adjuster slip off on me the first day also, but after tightening the screw with an allen wrench I never had that problem again. The 08 style adjuster seems much more reliable still though, and it just seems like they changed it for the sake of change.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

I have the Targas, have the same sleeve crap. It loosens up after a few days out, but it sucks. Lots of people had the problem. There's a thread on here somewhere.


----------



## Um...? (Jan 22, 2009)

Guys, a simple fix for the collapsing strap sleeve is to tuck your ratchet into the sleeve itself, then hit the sleeve with some super glue. Rub the glue into the material, just so it doesn't glob up or look shitty, and let it dry out COMPLETELY. Once the glue has dried, take the ratchet out from under the sleeve and bam! Your sleeves will stand up on their own and'll be stiffer than a prepube teen rockin' a burton love.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm riding last years 390's with one of this year's toestraps on one of the bindings. (I lost a strap and Rome got a new one to me in 5 days no questions asked, and I had never submitted the warranty)

Last year's ankle straps could be problematic at times, but usually they worked fine, and now that they're worn in a bit they never bother me. This year's toestrap is awful. I have to stick my finger into the loop to make sure the ladder doesn't catch on the cloth material, because if it does and I ratchet it too far the ladder will bulge up, and it's a huge pain to get it off afterwards. I assume this too will wear in, but I have to say the cloth was a big mistake.

That said, they're sweet bindings, and while I was putting in the new toestrap I found like 4 more ways to adjust the bindings. These things are like a frigging Transformer.


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

I've beaten my 390's to shit. (kylekilljoy can vouch for that) Mine are 3 years old with 150+ days of riding on them and still going strong. I LOVE the sleeve. I've never had a problem with it. And as for your forward lean, make sure the screw is tight enough


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

No problems here with the forward sleeve. The forward lean button however does come loose from time to time.


----------

